# coconut oil for goats????



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

Can we use coconut oil as a binder for healthy treats?

like sticking minerals to cheerios etc?


----------



## AncientBlue (Dec 21, 2014)

I don't see why not. I use coconut oil to help with getting the milker to make a good seal when milking. Absolutely no issues.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good question ! Im interested to see what others say....


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

One of my girls was looking run down after her trips were sold. She had plenty loose minerals & was wormed.
After a month or so of about a tablespoon of coconut oil every other day she looked a whole lot better.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

nancy d said:


> One of my girls was looking run down after her trips were sold. She had plenty loose minerals & was wormed.
> After a month or so of about a tablespoon of coconut oil every other day she looked a whole lot better.


Nancy , did she lick the oil or did you have to trick her or make her think it was her idea ?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Trickyroo said:


> Nancy , did she lick the oil or did you have to trick her or make her think it was her idea ?


 After forcing it the first couple times she took right to it.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

it has such a low melting point, it is how we give medicine to mom's dogs

so melt and hide/congel it back together and walla'

I will report back


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Something that also works is a Tablespoon of peanut butter (I use the natural kind). Tricked all but one into getting their copper bolus this way by hiding one at a time in it. - Now they know when the PB jar comes out they get a treat. They lick it right off the spoon.
Mine didn't like the coconut oil as well - so I guess they are just PB kind of girls.


----------



## Bansil (Jul 23, 2015)

ours have no interest in PB, or apples (they do like a couple apple jacks tho')

we will be trying pumpkin soon and see how that goes


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Silly goats!!! You never know who will eat what. I only have one that likes apple peels. No way for pumpkin. I think we feed them too well.....:hi5:


----------

